# Are tracking labels required for kid's clothing



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

This isn't exactly about relabeling but it is about a label.
There is a store that I sell too and I was about to add youth sizes to what they carry. They sent me this document stating that toys and apparel for kids under 12 must have tracking labels put in by the manufacturer to specify the batch and source etc.... Something like that. They called it a tracking label.
This is from the document:
*Do clothes and shoes need tracking labels? *
Clothing and shoes intended for children 12 and under must have tracking labels. Expect that each individual item of clothing needs its own label unless it is part of a set. CPSC recognizes that sets or pairs (socks and shoes for example) are exceptions. Marking one item of a pair or set should be sufficient.
---

I think if I'm using a shirt like Anvil or Jerzees, they already include this info. It looks like it's for safety and recalling. Do I have to do anything?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike,

There is a thread about the new law and the requirements for selling to kids 12 and under. Here is a link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913.html

It's a long thread. The most current discussion is happening on the last page, of course. But those guys and gals in there are keeping up closely on the developments. 

I keep in touch with the thread, as I have sold, and since stopped, bc of this new law, youth. I haven't seen anything "per se" about tracking labels, but what you are describing sounds like it may have something to do with the testing certifications. If you go to that thread I linked you to, you will be in the right place to find out what the lastest and greatest is on all of this, and ask those folks what they know. They'll likely be able to help you figure out what all of that means. Best wishes.


----------

